# Trail Camera



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

next year im gonna get 2 or 3 bushnel trophys, check every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I have 3 Primos Truth Cam 46s, 1 Bushnell Trophy Cam, and 1 WGI 2 mp flash. My brother has a Wildview EZ Cam and a WGI IR4 that I basically use as mine. I'll have a couple more cams before the season starts most likely also. I normally check about every 3-4 weeks. Depending on where and when.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Rory/MO said:


> I have 3 Primos Truth Cam 46s, 1 Bushnell Trophy Cam, and 1 WGI 2 mp flash. My brother has a Wildview EZ Cam and a WGI IR4 that I basically use as mine. I'll have a couple more cams before the season starts most likely also. I normally check about every 3-4 weeks. Depending on where and when.


How do you like your Truth Cams Rory?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> How do you like your Truth Cams Rory?


Love them.. I'll keep buying them. I had a squirrel chew through one of the straps a couple weeks ago and emailed Primos the night I found it.. The next morning they emailed back asking for my adress so they could send me a new one no questions asked. Some good customer service there.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i have 1 moultrie d-55ir with a powerpanel hooked up so i could go a long time before checking it but the anticipation always gets me so i check mine every 2 weeks normally


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

as of right now...

1
el cheapo - but does the job
check it every sunday morning


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i have 3 wildview cameras one 5 and two 4s

every 2 weeks


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have 1 moultrie camera and check it every 2 weeks


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Right now im running 2 u-way Nx50s. So far they are working awesome and I am getting a couple pictures of a nice buck. I usually leave them for a week or so, but its only a 15 minute walk to where they are set up!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i wish i could wait 2 weeks to check mine right now im checkin every 3-4 days but gettin big bucks


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Rory/MO said:


> Love them.. I'll keep buying them. I had a squirrel chew through one of the straps a couple weeks ago and emailed Primos the night I found it.. The next morning they emailed back asking for my adress so they could send me a new one no questions asked. Some good customer service there.


Thanks Rory mine actually just quit working today. I emailed them about it and am hoping to get the same response.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Just pulled all of my cameras off of one farm this evening and put one of my buddy's on it. Going to put all of mine on another farm most likely for the remainder of the season.


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 3 moultries and 2 cuddebacks. Both cuddebacks have had problems but the moultries are great. Incredible battery life and images, only fault is a slightly slow trigger speed. And it depends on where the camera is located so anywhere from 1-3weeks


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

i have 1 wildgame innovations and 1 tasco


----------

